# Lidl metal cutting saw



## Neil S (21 Feb 2018)

I see Lidl have a metal cutting chop saw in next week for £40

Link

Does anyone know if its any good?

Cheers

-Neil


----------



## powertools (21 Feb 2018)

I have no idea how good it is but I think you will find it has been on offer since last Sunday.


----------



## AES (21 Feb 2018)

I haven't seen that tool (or any pix) of that particular machine Neil, but at a guess I'd say it'll be much the same as any other Lidl or Aldi tool.

That means:

A) According to some on the Forum it'll be complete and utter junk and not worth it even if they pay YOU forty quid to take it away! OR;

B) According to some other members, PROVIDED you're not going to try to earn your daily bread with it, it's probably worth a punt, especially remembering the 3 year no quibble guarantee.

What is it, a "holder" for what is, in effect, an abrasive cut off disc? Or does it have a "proper" circular metal blade, presumably tipped?

Apart from obvious safety factors (like vibration - out of balance/off centre/incorrectly located centre holes), any of which could be VERY dangerous if not immediately nipped in the bud (i.e. take it back IMMEDIATELY), you can't really go too far wrong, as about the worse problems are likely to be lack of accuracy/repeatability, which will be frustrating but at least shouldn't kill you.

What do you want to do with it (yes, I guess "cut metal" (!). But what exactly? Type of metal, size/s, section/s, for what purpose/s)?

Not much help really, just "common sense".

AES


----------



## novocaine (22 Feb 2018)

I get a 404 error so no can see. but I think I looked at it, it's an abrasive cut off wheel, basically a massive angle grinder in a stand. 
the fence is a bit tin pot, the clamp is a bit annoying and doesn't grip to well and the wheel is pretty cheap, all of which can be sorted very easily and non of which will matter in the long run. I paid a lot more for my abrasive chop saw and it is only marginally better, it only really gets used on a big bar stock cutting or the occasional round or square profile when I have a lot to make, for everything else theres a sawsall :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2018)

Yes, last night the link worked, but not now. It is as said a disc not a blade.


----------



## Neil S (22 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I don't have an actual need for one at the moment but as with most Lidl/Aldi tools they are only on offer at specific times. When you actually have a use for one then they are generally not available.
I wondered if it was worth a punt if it had lots of happy owners singing its praises. I might hold off for now as I don't have an immediate use for one.

-Neil


----------



## AES (22 Feb 2018)

Probably a good decision Neil.

While I don't "take against" Aldi & Lidl tools per se, liked some here do (personally, FWIW, I think they're generally very good value for money), without banging my own drum too much, I would say that if you look at my sticky post on "Hacksaws ............... " you'll see that IMO anyway, unless you've got LOTS n LOTS of metal to cut up (like in some metals fabrication shop or something), you'll find that a hacksaw with the right blade will cut a lot of metal without a huge amount of effort and sweat. It's "just" a question of choosing the right blade and applying the right technique!

And if you do have LOTS and LOTS of metal to cut up (e.g. prepping for some weld up fabrications or something) I GUESS that a cheapo chop saw like that will be unlikely to satisfy your needs on accuracy and repeatability grounds. If you MUST have a machine to cut metal with, I'd suggest a cheaper alternative - an angle grinder with suitable cut off disc, plus a bit of practice (but don't forget the eye protection please).

See? That's 40 quid we've all saved you!  (You can buy a lot of metal - and hacksaw blades for 40 quid!).

AES


----------



## Mark A (22 Feb 2018)

I bought one on Monday.

I have neither the space or need for a large 14" cut off saw, so when I saw this little thing it was perfect for £40. It's not a precision tool, but I'm sure it will be an improvement over using a grinder freehand.


*Ignore the mess - my workbench has become a dumping ground while I'm in the middle of jobs.


----------



## AES (22 Feb 2018)

Looks pretty reasonable for the price. Neil's link didn't work for me, and I haven't noticed that machine in our (Swiss) stores, though many things that do appear on this Forum from Lidl & Aldi do also appear here eventually.

I just hope it doesn't vibrate - that's potentially VERY dangerous, otherwise, if you've got a lot of metal to cut, and aren't too worried about plus/minus 1 mm, for 40 quid, why not?

Does it take one of the standard size cut off discs?

AES


----------



## Mark A (22 Feb 2018)

AES:

It takes standard 180mm / 7" discs. The cutting disc which came with the tool was warped so I snapped it in half and binned it, though I've yet to buy a decent replacement. 

If it achieves at least +/- 1mm then I'm happy, as I can always clean up the cut with a file. In the past when I wanted a square tidy cut I've used my old Stanley circular saw with a cheap multi-purpose blade fitted as it leaves a wonderfully smooth edge on steel and aluminium which is cold to the touch. It was only later I realised my saw exceeds the max RPM of the blade, though it's so underpowered as soon as the blade makes contact it slows to a speed I suspect is within the safe limits. 

I'm hoping this little cut off saw is faster to set up for repeatability and makes less mess - those little chips from the circular saw go everywhere!


----------



## AES (22 Feb 2018)

OK, thanks for the info Mark. I'm VERY glad you spotted the poor original disc, that could be VERY dangerous! And glad too that it takes standard replacement discs - should be no problem to buy decent quality ("round & flat"!!!) discs anywhere.

I would have thought a plus/minus 1 mm shouldn't be hard to get if you line everything up carefully with perhaps a couple of home-brewed stops/locators on that vice. May be difficult to get accurate 45 deg cuts if you're wanting mitred corners for welded frames or something though.

Anyway, good luck with it n thanks for the info (I'll stick to hacksawing for the bits of metal I do)  

AES


----------



## novocaine (23 Feb 2018)

No chip collection either, so stand it in a bucket  
or use a oven tray under it at least. 

looks alright, don't push down to hard, the hinge is a weak point on these things (cast ali)


----------



## DTR (23 Feb 2018)

AES":24k1bnvm said:


> OK, thanks for the info Mark. I'm VERY glad you spotted the poor original disc, that could be VERY dangerous!



A tip from me, if I may....... ALWAYS stand off to one side when switching on the saw. If the disc is going to shatter, it's quite likely it will do it on start-up. Same applies to bench grinders, and anything else with a disc or stone that spins at high speed. Come to think of it, I even do it on the lathe.


----------



## Neil S (23 Feb 2018)

Doh!
Now I've seen some better photos I want it again.
I don't *need* one, but still. Tools =P~ 

-Neil


----------



## AES (23 Feb 2018)

I know JUST what you mean Neil!

AES


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Feb 2018)

DTR":2n0gyrn3 said:


> A tip from me, if I may....... ALWAYS stand off to one side when switching on the saw. If the disc is going to shatter, it's quite likely it will do it on start-up. Same applies to bench grinders, and anything else with a disc or stone that spins at high speed.



My granddad was a pattern-maker. In those days men went to work in a collar and tie and a flat cap and there was no such thing as safety glasses. One day, he went to the grinder to sharpen a chisel, switched it on and the stone shattered, sending one piece towards him, cutting a slit in his cap. 

He was the shortest man in the workshop, any one of the others would have got it right between the eyes.


----------



## porker (23 Feb 2018)

I picked one up. It's OK for what I want. The blade is pretty well shrouded so should be safe enough if standing to the side and wearing appropriate eye protection. I got it to cut off square, angle and bar stock since I sold my donkey saw a few years ago due to space. Will do me until I get a metal bandsaw. I have angle grinders with thin discs but any twist in a cut and the disc can shatter with dangerous consequences so I prefer the clamping arrangement on this saw. 3yr guarantee too!


----------



## bourbon (23 Feb 2018)

pipper! and I've just bought a stand for my angle grinder  :evil:


----------

